# Hgh dream body



## Largesausage13 (May 10, 2015)

Hey guys anyone ever buy from them? They're down in Mexico.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 10, 2015)

Never heard of them.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 10, 2015)

Never heard of them but I've got $1000 that says you have a small penis.


----------



## deadlift666 (May 10, 2015)

Who needs a big penis when you have a large sausage?


----------



## Bigwhite (May 10, 2015)

Second noob to ask about this place...


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> Second noob to ask about this place...


Ok I thought it was deja vu...


----------



## HDH (May 10, 2015)

Could be team "sales deja vu" LOL

H


----------



## wabbitt (May 10, 2015)

Don't think I can afford a thousand a month for growth.


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 11, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Don't think I can afford a thousand a month for growth.


You swing it the first month you'll figure it out and be fine every month thereafter.


----------



## AlphaM (May 11, 2015)

This dream body gear has its own YouTube channel so it's gotta be legit....


----------



## Yaya (May 11, 2015)

Never heard of them.. Zeek has some extra rips laying around tho.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 11, 2015)

save your money buddy.


----------



## bodymechanic1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm a customer and they are for real..go to HGH dreambody and give them a call they are super nice and will give you all the information of what you want to know, they are very professional..the last order if HGH I got from them I was very satisfied, trust me it's the real deal smells like it came right out of the pharmacy, I don't work for them just a satisfied customer..iv been taking HGH for 5 months now and let me tell ya..its definetly worth the money, so give them a call and they will help you out with anything you need


----------



## Spongy (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol, what a joke.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2016)

bodymechanic1 said:


> I'm a customer and they are for real..go to HGH dreambody and give them a call they are super nice and will give you all the information of what you want to know, they are very professional..the last order if HGH I got from them I was very satisfied, trust me it's the real deal smells like it came right out of the pharmacy, I don't work for them just a satisfied customer..iv been taking HGH for 5 months now and let me tell ya..its definetly worth the money, so give them a call and they will help you out with anything you need



Nice first post.

/s


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 14, 2016)

"smells like it came right out of the pharmacy." Lmao. Must be legit if it passed the smell test.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 14, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> "smells like it came right out of the pharmacy." Lmao. Must be legit if it passed the smell test.



that test only works on pussy


----------



## WildCat1999 (Feb 17, 2016)

no I have not heard of them


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Feb 17, 2016)

bodymechanic1 said:


> I'm a customer and they are for real..go to HGH dreambody and give them a call they are super nice and will give you all the information of what you want to know, they are very professional..the last order if HGH I got from them I was very satisfied, trust me it's the real deal smells like it came right out of the pharmacy, I don't work for them just a satisfied customer..iv been taking HGH for 5 months now and let me tell ya..its definetly worth the money, so give them a call and they will help you out with anything you need



Oh snap!  Sign me up then.  Not!!


----------



## Anzel (Apr 9, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> that test only works on pussy



Pharma pussy?


----------



## monster_king (Apr 17, 2016)

never heared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 18, 2016)

What a strange coincidence, couple boobs ask, guy chimes in about how it smellz legit lol. I almost feel like I'm being sold on something......hmmmmm...lol


----------

